# I want to build a kit car - suggestions?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm getting the urge to build another kit car, I've built several in the past, two Cobras, a Pilgim Bantom (which was crap) and the last was a Westfield widebody SEi which was awesome - hot snot off a shovel springs to mind 

So I'm after some suggestions, I quite like this, a Minotaur Mk2. There are a few engine options available too. Total build cost should be between Â£50,000 to Â£60,000 so not something I should go into lightly and I estimate a build time of about 2 years.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/front.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/engine.jpg

What do you think - any other suggestions?

Or forget that and get a Noble :roll: :wink:

Oh, and the TTR stays

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Its a lot of money for a kit car Graham! How about a Banham X90 

GTD40 if they are still around ?

I rebuilt a Midas Mk2 a few years ago, that was a fun little car. Gordon Murray had done the underbody aerodynamics for them (and built his own Alfa mid engined special version)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah it is a lot of money but it makes a change from the all the Audi clones which are being produced in their millions at the moment Rob.

Banham, hmmm - I could buy one of those off ebay for about a tenner and spend the rest on big engined, big arched A4 :roll:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I built a Westfield myself 4 years ago and sold it in February, having 2 sons old enough to want to go for a ride killed any more 2 seaters for me  but also  at the same time I guess. I always thought the Ultima's looked awesome and went like stink when I attended shows, pricey but a hell of a car..










Or if you want something insane how about a twin engined Tiger? Obviously another 7 clone but two bike engines, muahahahaha!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

b3ves said:


>


Thats car porn that is!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

b3ves said:


>


I would say the Stratos or the Ultima Graham what ever keeps you busy and away from polishing the TT so I get an easier ride At the TTOC concors next year :wink: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

AC cobra kit as was done on discovery channel.?

15K including the BIG engine if I remember.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DXN said:


> AC cobra kit as was done on discovery channel.?
> 
> 15K including the BIG engine if I remember.


Hes done 2 of those and a good one, like a Dax, would cost a good bit more than Â£15k

I guess it depends on what u want it for Graham, track, road or are you just into the building of it (so many guys in the Westfield club are)?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DXN said:


> AC cobra kit as was done on discovery channel.?
> 
> 15K including the BIG engine if I remember.


Graham says he has already built 2 Cobras :!:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I would strongly second b3ves suggestion of the Stratos replica by Hawk cars. www.hawkcars.co.uk

You have a choice of powerplants up to and including the V6 ferrari dino unit as per the originals. Seems most people opt for the Alfa V6

The hawk body panels are used as replacements for original factory cars.

They also reproduce the original 5 coffin spoke style alloys.

How much is an original Stratos .. Â£80k ?? I think the Hawk is about Â£22k on the road.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

that Stratos is amazing? anyone can give me some deatils on it? price? engine bhp? amazing looking car! and any good to drive or all looks?

i agree with the others Â£60k seems alot of money for a kit car. but its your Â£Â£'s so up to you.

Can get you a nice Porsche or something different.

how about a classic e type, buy one in need of restoration?? maybe?

or how about buildng your self one of those catremns 7's and then race them in that series that they have.

niko


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A Dax built to a reasonable spec would start at about 25K min and to be honest after what I know now I wouldn't build any other make but a Dax.

The Lancia Stratos replica made by Hawk comes out at a very reasonable Â£10,000 plus VAT and choice of enginge and running gear. One pulled into the garage when I was filling up with petrol a couple of months ago and of course I went and had a chat with the owner, stunning looking car though.

Graham


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the Ultima, but no idea on price. I spent a long lunchtime at Spa in June chatting to a guy who had built his own and trailered it over. Nice V8 in it (Chevy I think) and I really like the design.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Another vote for the Ultima Graham. The Spider with a decent V8 is a stunning car.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, the Ultima is getting rave reveiws at the moment, it now currently holds the world record for 1 - 100 - 0.

0 - 60 was measured at 2.6 secs  

Graham


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Try this Graham http://www.adrenalinemotorsport.co.uk/ They use an Impreza chassis and it is available Self build


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Zoiks!

What if you already owned a heavily tuned imprezza chassis and engine, but were slightly bored with the body and chav-factor?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

What about a Marlin Sportster based on an old M3. That should go pretty quick.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

How about a Porsche 500 Spyder replica (I think the company is Beck?) - they look fantastic, should be cheap and if you paint 'little devil' on the side you're in instant James Dean territory (just watch out for trucks driven by Mr Turnipseed)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh no, I've just phoned them.

Â£11,500+vat for the complete kit. You just need a suitable donor classic Impreza. It uses engine, gearbox etc, struts, brakes and loom. Basically the only parts on my car that are worth anything at all!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Oh no, I've just phoned them.
> 
> Â£11,500+vat for the complete kit. You just need a suitable donor classic Impreza. It uses engine, gearbox etc, struts, brakes and loom. Basically the only parts on my car that are worth anything at all!


I should have kept my Impreza for what I got for it and converted it. I think it is best to find a rolled one or accident damaged as you don't need the body and Insurance companies seem to wright them off easily now as they are not worth much. Gives you a good opportunity to do some serious engine mods and get the chassis well sorted with suspension etc.
My Classic was running 320BHP but looked standard on the outside and with the weight saving the kit would be seriously fast.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Â£50K-Â£60K on a kit car.     

If you are that mad, why not get two:

For fun and for posing a Chesil Speedster:










Nice.

For purity and driving thrills a Caterham R300 superlight:










Say no more.

For polishing and as a shop window for various aftermarket wheels manufacturers: the TT. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Oh no, I've just phoned them.
> 
> Â£11,500+vat for the complete kit. You just need a suitable donor classic Impreza. It uses engine, gearbox etc, struts, brakes and loom. Basically the only parts on my car that are worth anything at all!


Sounds like a good project for the winter, Carl

You'll be sure to get some reasonable money back for your Scooby bodyshell, seats, rollcage, exhaust, etc.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

get a noble! most of these kit cars tend to look real dodgey and u lose a fortune when u go to sell them.. replica cars are good like the lancia, theres so realy good diablo replicas aswell!










the above is actually a replica... best ive seen


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> You'll be sure to get some reasonable money back for your ... rollcage....


Already taken it out. However in a fit of rage after spending hours working out how TF to remove it, a hacksaw was employed  

Have sold the seats too, returning it to a 4 seater y'see.

I think the shell, body panels, standard interior plus other unused ancillaries are probably worth about Â£2k, leaving me having to find Â£11.5k.

If I say goodbye to the Volvo, which I will at the end of the summer anyway, I'll still be Â£6.5k down.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good selection here Graham 

http://airfix.com/cs/shop/prodtype.asp? ... istory=cat


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

b3ves said:


>


Gets my vote


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

b3ves said:


>


Imagine that in Yellow


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag II said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Imagine Yellow in that...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

so any decisions?? :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Yes please to both


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

alternatively what about this

www.conceptclimax.com

I'm a troglodyte when it comes to posting pictures, but sure someone will oblige.

I really like it


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Having trawled through Kit Car magazines, websites and forums I'm coming to the conclusion that *IF* I build a kit car I'm erring on another Cobra. I know that it will be my 3rd but I just love the shape. Hawk produce an alluminium body as well as the normal fibre glass body which really takes my fancy. There is of course the Dax TOJEIRO which has great build quality which is very imortant to me although it's shape is not true to the original but that's no big deal - it still looks awesome, well to me it does.

Basic spec would be a small block Chevy and maybe Nitros, undecided on auto or manual (pro's and cons for both, I'm going to be doing some more research into that) and the normal Jaguar running gear. I would allow an estimated build time of about 18 months to 2 years depending on finance and final spec.

I want to plan a trip to Dax to have a look round before I go much further and get some advice from them before I make any decisions.

If I do make a decision and go ahead then I'll let you all know and then you can all get bored to death with the build progress :wink:

Graham


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

spose you'll be watchin TG tonight? parrently The Stig & JC are building kit cars each then racing them, if i read it correctly :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Graham - Total Kit Car Live! is on at Snetterton on bank holiday Monday 28th August. Reading the blurb its an opportunity to test the cars of the various companies on the track.

http://www.totalkitcar.com/tkc_article_1191.php


----------

